# Syracuse, NY



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Here are the links to the judging programs to the Syracuse NY Shows.

Friday 11-13-2015
https://www.raudogshows.com/pdfs/judging-programs/Del-JP2015.pdf

Saturday 11-14-2015
https://www.raudogshows.com/pdfs/judging-programs/ChenangoValley-JP2015.pdf

Sunday 11-15-2015
https://www.raudogshows.com/pdfs/judging-programs/CNYKC-JP2015.pdf

Good Luck in the ring,


----------

